# What's YOUR opinion guy's (and gals)



## collegegrad09 (May 27, 2009)

I am a woman replying in the men's forum because I am trying to get a guy's opinion.

I started seeing this guy for a month now. We work together and this relationship was supposed to be purely sexual, but his feelings got in too deep. He recently told me he is falling for me and that he is in love with me. The next day, I told him "that I don't see us in the same way you do", and "I like you, but not the same way you do." 

Before it became sexual, even after sex became apart of the equation, he would talk to me any and every chance he got, he would wait until I was done with work and walk out with me, and he would stare at me A LOT. He also told me numerous times that he thinks I am an absolute goddess. We work in a place with more men than women, so numerous guys talk to me. He told me that a couple of the guys I do talk to, he gets jealous because he thinks they are trying to flirt with me. There is about a 20 year age difference between us and I slipped and told him "I probably wouldn't have let it go as far as we did if it weren't for you complimenting me" :slap:
The day after I expressed my feelings, he started ignoring me; not talking to me, stopped staring at me, won't wait to walk out with me, and he won't even say hi/bye anymore. I have a feeling that this is happening because I expressed how I felt about 'us'. 

Now that we aren't communicating at all, I miss him. I want to tell him that, but my pride sits in the way.  We are both stubborn people. Could the possible reason he's not talking to me is because I rejected him? How would the 'average' guy feel if I just told him straight up, that I miss him?


----------



## mjr810 (Aug 24, 2008)

I think he would feel that you were re-thinking the 'us' portion of your relationship. If that is the case, then by all means, tell him you miss him.

If you're not thinking about exploring a more in depth relationship and want to be 'just friends' instead, well, I would rather not be teased.

You have to understand that for a guy, it is very difficult, if not impossible to be just friends. The sex and love thing always gets in the way. For some it doesn't I suppose but I haven't met any men under age 50 that can keep that out of their mind.

So be kind and don't torture him. There is nothing more painful than unrequited love.


----------

